# CBID destroyed cigars!



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

After hearing all the bashing that goes on about how poorly Thompsons packs their sticks and dry cigars etc I thought it proper to post up about the order I received today from Cbid today.

VERY LARGE order, over $1000.

What do I get in return

Fubar sticks!

Yes Im madder than a 3 peckered billy goat in a field with nothing but other billy goats.

5 pack of Illusione Epernay '11 L'Alpiniste......destroyed with all the heads broken, damn near clean off.
5 pack of Padron 1296 40th maduros all the heads are crunched in from the top.
2 5 packs of MUWAT bait fish mashed right down the middle.

I'm still going through the rest and hope I don't find anymore damage as there are opus X, GOF, more pardons and other premium sticks in there. Ive only done a few small orders with them before but have done lots of orders with Thompsons and never once did I get a damaged stick. Whats even worse is these were only on the truck for a day. Im so close to them that ground shipping is overnight.

The box was way over sized and there was some bubble wrap tossed in there but not in a fashion where it actually protected anything. I knew there was trouble as soon as I picked up the box and felt all the contents shift. Ive already emailed their customer service, lets see what they have to say about it.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Daaaamn...I'd be PISSED. Surely they will make it right....


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow. That really blows. I'm sure once you contact them, they will right the ship though. Their customer service has always been top notch from my point of view.


Side note: The way you described the box and the bubble wrap being tossed in makes it sound like someone outside of Cbid went in your box. It could be as simple as the carrier repackaging the contents because of massive damage done to the original packaging. Every box I've ever received from Cbid/Cigars Intl/Cigar.com has been packaged the same. Tight bubble wrap around the cigars and jam packed with the air pillows. I'd def contact Cbid, and the carrier.


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

Great customer service i know they will make it right. I had similar issue and they more than fixed the problem with some cash back.


----------



## Sixspeedsam (Jun 12, 2013)

That sucks - hopefully they make it right!


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this. Always a fear of mine when it comes to shopping for cigars online. Hope they remedy the issue. I did some light online cigar shopping last year and after receiving a box that was so dry I could use it as tinder, I felt it best to just buy all my cigars at my usual local shops.

Do you have pics? Would like to see what could have caused these types of damages. Did they get stepped on?


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I would be furious too!!! Best of luck solving this situation bro!


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Good luck and keep us updated. I've had pretty good luck with most all of their shipments.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Why buy opus on cbid? People way over bid them 2-3 times msrp!!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow Rob, that sucks - that was a HUGE order you made - you'd think they'd want to package them well!

Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## Buss (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that. I'm sure they'll make it right. I've had some beat up sticks from cbid before, but never anything bad enough that I contacted them.

It's a little weird you came online to post about it before you even finished looking through the package.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

KcJason1 said:


> Why buy opus on cbid? People way over bid them 2-3 times msrp!!


I didn't get as good a deal as I would liked to have gotten but they were still well under the normally listed price for every retailer I could find. Trust me there were some items that I bid on and laughed at what they went for, like you said, well over MSRP let alone what they are normally listed for.



FireRunner said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Always a fear of mine when it comes to shopping for cigars online. Hope they remedy the issue. I did some light online cigar shopping last year and after receiving a box that was so dry I could use it as tinder, I felt it best to just buy all my cigars at my usual local shops.
> 
> Do you have pics? Would like to see what could have caused these types of damages. Did they get stepped on?


They didnt get stepped on, its pretty obvious it was handling and shifting contents that did it. The sticks that got damaged were unwrapped in ziplocs, not prepackaged, and there were a few boxes in there with them. I knew there were problems not only when I picked up the box and felt the contents shift but after it was open and saw the way they were placed in there and really knew before a close examination when I saw loose tobacco all up in the ziplocs.

Hopefully they will make it right but now I have cold feet with them. Guess its a good thing I stocked up as I wont be making any purchases anywhere for quite awhile.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Yep jason, happens all the time unfortunately. I had just gotten home when the UPS man came and he didnt do that but if you have ever been to a hub and seen the way they handle ALL packages you would have a firm grasp on why it is so important to package things carefully. They literally just toss them over their shoulders to get the conveyor clear then worry about picking them up and sorting after the fact. This is one of the major reasons I usually ship things overnight or 2 day select or USPS priority. They get auto sorted and dont spend as much time bouncing in a truck.

Im going to go put a torch to a nice Padron and chill and hope they right this.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

o crap that sucks rob! I've never dealt with cbid before, but hopefully this gets straightened out. Keep us updated.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Damn bro.... I hope the really do take care of you.. That was a huge order... Crap most companies would take care of it just based on the amount alone... Let alone customer service and the fact the totally screwed up on the packaging... Good luck man


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

Just received a large package from them today and had no issues. They have always done a great job and seem to "over-pack" in most cases.

Thompson on the other hand...oh brother.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Now that Ive had a bit to walk away and enjoy my smoke.....

I must in all fairness say that the inner contents were well shielded in the packing from the box to avoid external impact issues, random rh samples showed 72%. The problem is everything was in the same shielded cavity and not tight at all, hence the shift contents. The destroyed heads didnt stand a chance against a box of My Father Le Bijou 1922s, The two 5 pack coffins wrapped in sets of 5 of Ave Maria, The ten count herfador, and an Ave Maria 8 stick sampler. There were a lot of items that were factory packed that didnt receive damage, save the 2 5ers of MUWAT BF, which I subsequently managed to round out the mashed sticks. The big hits were on loose cigars packed in the smiley face ziplocs. May have been the luck of the draw that they just happened to be the ones in harms way and save the others.

Ill just be happy when I get my winador drawers so I can stuff it then worry about what I will do with whats left. Its already pretty darn full now with boxes and a tub of singles with another tupperdore holding a 100 sticks easy. For some reason Im already thinking of a second winedor with just shelves for boxes and you the other for all singles and just be done with it. 


First Newb with under 50 posts that has PM access who reads this and makes a post with confirmation PM follow up will win the find the hidden bomb contest and will receive upon confirmation a 5er of uber premium sticks as their trophy!

Just for the record the story is still true but I may as well turn it into something positive!


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm curious as to what the hidden bomb is! PM sent

btw, I REALLY hope they make this right for you!

K, so maybe I can't PM yet as it says they're stored.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

waltah said:


> I'm curious as to what the hidden bomb is! PM sent
> 
> btw, I REALLY hope they make this right for you!


Houston, We have a winner!

Only one hitch, you must post pics in the bomb section when received.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, it would be amazing if I won the bomb, but not sure if PM worked. If it did, I'd certainly post pics in the bomb section


JustinThyme said:


> Houston, We have a winner!
> 
> Only one hitch, you must post pics in the bomb section when received.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

waltah said:


> Well, it would be amazing if I won the bomb, but not sure if PM worked. If it did, I'd certainly post pics in the bomb section


Check your PM. mg:

You have to wait for your bomb to blow up your mailbox before you can post pics.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

I can't wait! Thank you very much as it's greatly appreciated.


JustinThyme said:


> Check your PM. mg:
> 
> You have to wait for your bomb to blow up your mailbox before you can post pics.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> First Newb with under 50 posts that has PM access who reads this and makes a post with confirmation PM follow up will win the find the hidden bomb contest and will receive upon confirmation a 5er of uber premium sticks as their trophy!
> 
> Just for the record the story is still true but I may as well turn it into something positive!


wow good show rob! That's really awesome of you! Another reason why this place is so great. Awesome members.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

waltah said:


> I can't wait! Thank you very much as it's greatly appreciated.


Just keep the brotherhood going Walter and when you get some spikes poking up welcome another brother. :smoke2:


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a guarantee:smoke2:


JustinThyme said:


> Just keep the brotherhood going Walter and when you get some spikes poking up welcome another brother. :smoke2:


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I would have skipped the email and gone straight to a phone call. Hope everything gets fixed for ya. 

Also, awesome way to throw a bomb out.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

You are a NEWB as well (with 30 plus posts a day), so this is supercalifragilisticexpialidocious of you!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> I would have skipped the email and gone straight to a phone call. Hope everything gets fixed for ya.
> 
> Also, awesome way to throw a bomb out.


Only reason I use email to to leave a trail. Might take them a little longer to get to it, not going to run out of sticks between now and then so Im OK with that.

Based on their reputation Im sure they will fix it one way or the other, just doesnt help with the anxiety caused when a cigar junky sees abused sticks.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck, and I hope they make it right. It's like a ******* seeing spilled beer, it just hits you in the gut :tongue1:


----------



## scurl79 (Jul 21, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Now that Ive had a bit to walk away and enjoy my smoke.....
> 
> I must in all fairness say that the inner contents were well shielded in the packing from the box to avoid external impact issues, random rh samples showed 72%. The problem is everything was in the same shielded cavity and not tight at all, hence the shift contents. The destroyed heads didnt stand a chance against a box of My Father Le Bijou 1922s, The two 5 pack coffins wrapped in sets of 5 of Ave Maria, The ten count herfador, and an Ave Maria 8 stick sampler. There were a lot of items that were factory packed that didnt receive damage, save the 2 5ers of MUWAT BF, which I subsequently managed to round out the mashed sticks. The big hits were on loose cigars packed in the smiley face ziplocs. May have been the luck of the draw that they just happened to be the ones in harms way and save the others.
> 
> ...


I think we had the same person pack our boxes. My last two shipments I have received cigars that have been crushed (due to packaging), cigars missing, and wrong sizes. I called them and they shipped replacements the same day. They have excellent customer service!


----------



## scurl79 (Jul 21, 2013)

no message


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

I would never buy that much from them and Opus X no man most premiums are overpriced anyway.They are shipped from CI so they should take care of you.I have had smashed wrappers once on two cigars but most of the time they a bubble wrapped like hell.I had some bad sticks once from another site called them and they took care of me pronto,free sticks are always good.I know you want a paper trail but I would not wait to get satisfaction.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The Wolverine said:


> Opus X no man most premiums are overpriced anyway.


That is your "opinion" & you are welcome to it but I would ask what it has to do with this thread or the OP's writings? Staying on topic is always appreciated here at Puff.com.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

The Wolverine said:


> I would never buy that much from them and Opus X no man most premiums are overpriced anyway.They are shipped from CI so they should take care of you.I have had smashed wrappers once on two cigars but most of the time they a bubble wrapped like hell.I had some bad sticks once from another site called them and they took care of me pronto,free sticks are always good.I know you want a paper trail but I would not wait to get satisfaction.


Where would you buy that much from? Local B&M to get less than half the sticks for the same $$? I bought a lot to build my stock and now I'm done building for quite awhile. I figured if Im going to spend that much anyhow that I may as well do it with one shipping cycle to save on shipping costs.

Seeing how you don't Like the Opus x we all know what NOT to send you and will make sure to send the non overpriced sticks. How about a nice bundle of Thompson house label, they aren't overpriced.

Overpriced is a matter of opinion anyhow. Ive had utter dog rockets at under $3 a stick that could be considered over priced when I can just wait on my Labrador to crap one out for free.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

JustinThyme said:


> Overpriced is a matter of opinion anyhow. Ive had utter dog rockets at under $3 a stick that could be considered over priced when I can just wait on my Labrador to crap one out for free.


Nice!


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Where would you buy that much from? Local B&M to get less than half the sticks for the same $$? I bought a lot to build my stock and now I'm done building for quite awhile. I figured if Im going to spend that much anyhow that I may as well do it with one shipping cycle to save on shipping costs.
> 
> Seeing how you don't Like the Opus x we all know what NOT to send you and will make sure to send the non overpriced sticks. How about a nice bundle of Thompson house label, they aren't overpriced.
> 
> Overpriced is a matter of opinion anyhow. Ive had utter dog rockets at under $3 a stick that could be considered over priced when I can just wait on my Labrador to crap one out for free.


What I was referring to was buying from bid sites where people run prices up to where you pay the same or more than a B&M or any other site.I see this all the time one of the drawbacks of Cbid but if you got a real deal good on you.And I have Opus X in my humidor by the way excellent cigars.LoL no thanks on the Thompsons I will pass on them and they are not the only place you find dog rockets sites are full of them.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> That is your "opinion" & you are welcome to it but I would ask what it has to do with this thread or the OP's writings? Staying on topic is always appreciated here at Puff.com.


Yeah thanks.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

If you spent any time on the Cbid forum you would know that they had a huge turnover in warehouse staff with additional new hires for the added pipesandciqars aquisition. Its no secret they had serious packing issues with quality and correct orders. I had thought they were through the learning curve with packing boxes and baggies having suffered an entire shipment damage loss myself two months back. To their credit they made it right with expedited shipping. The replacement still had the wrong boxes but the replacement on the third go-around solved that. So...they still have outstanding customer service even with an onslaught of issues generated by the huge inventory handling issues experienced this year.
And....anyone coming on this thread and giving the OP (Rob) negative comments does not know him as being a standup gentleman and great person. That person rates neqative feedback (rg).
Rob, Im sure Cbid will send you replacements, they have been good about the high failure rate I went through in April and May. I rejected the whole shipment with the wrecking ball boxes as I couldnt be sure what was damaged. Good luck bro' CT


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

The Wolverine said:


> What I was referring to was buying from bid sites where people run prices up to where you pay the same or more than a B&M or any other site.I see this all the time one of the drawbacks of Cbid but if you got a real deal good on you.And I have Opus X in my humidor by the way excellent cigars.LoL no thanks on the Thompsons I will pass on them and they are not the only place you find dog rockets sites are full of them.


I'm with you on that. I don't chase idiots bidding for the sake of winning. I already have a drop dead number in my head before placing the bid. If its more than regularly posted price then I would just as soon skip the auction altogether. I have on occasion bought at regular price on auction sites just to lump it in with the shipping of what I was already getting. In any event I'm not going to pay more than what I can get it for by simply going to a regular retail site and clicking add to cart.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> I'm with you on that. I don't chase idiots bidding for the sake of winning. I already have a drop dead number in my head before placing the bid. If its more than regularly posted price then I would just as soon skip the auction altogether. I have on occasion bought at regular price on auction sites just to lump it in with the shipping of what I was already getting. In any event I'm not going to pay more than what I can get it for by simply going to a regular retail site and clicking add to cart.


You got that right.Sometime I just :frusty: on some bids.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

FYI, Cigars.com is CI, Cbid and lord knows who else.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

True.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

madbricky said:


> If you spent any time on the Cbid forum you would know that they had a huge turnover in warehouse staff with additional new hires for the added pipesandciqars aquisition. Its no secret they had serious packing issues with quality and correct orders. I had thought they were through the learning curve with packing boxes and baggies having suffered an entire shipment damage loss myself two months back. To their credit they made it right with expedited shipping. The replacement still had the wrong boxes but the replacement on the third go-around solved that. So...they still have outstanding customer service even with an onslaught of issues generated by the huge inventory handling issues experienced this year.
> And....anyone coming on this thread and giving the OP (Rob) negative comments does not know him as being a standup gentleman and great person. That person rates neqative feedback (rg).
> Rob, Im sure Cbid will send you replacements, they have been good about the high failure rate I went through in April and May. I rejected the whole shipment with the wrecking ball boxes as I couldnt be sure what was damaged. Good luck bro' CT


Thanks for the kind words Craig.

For an update just received a response that they are shipping out replacements and to expect them within a few business days. CS rep said the warehouse manager was given instructions to pull the order and pack it personally. I was also told they were filing a claim with the carrier (UPS) and to hold on to the box and its contents for 10 days. I replied to them letting them know that this would probably be fruitless if they came to collect the items as the box itself was completely intact and pointed out the problem with packing wooden boxes in with loose cigars, that they should be separated and within their own respective cocoons and that they may wish to visit the pick and pack line to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

waltah said:


> That's a guarantee:smoke2:


OK, your trophy is picked and packed.

FAIR WARNING

I forgot how to count to 5 and you had better be sitting on the throne when you open the box unless you want excrement in your drawers!

I hope you took my advice and shored up your mailbox with extra support and heavy armor!


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Glad that they will make it right for you without too much hassle.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> I'm with you on that. I don't chase idiots bidding for the sake of winning. I already have a drop dead number in my head before placing the bid. If its more than regularly posted price then I would just as soon skip the auction altogether. I have on occasion bought at regular price on auction sites just to lump it in with the shipping of what I was already getting. In any event I'm not going to pay more than what I can get it for by simply going to a regular retail site and clicking add to cart.


Just like with Ebay... Sometime you can get a good deal, but why pay the same/more than I can it for from Amazon or a place like that... Go in there with a set number, set it and walk away...  Glad they are taking care of you Rob!


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't tell others how to spend their money. I'm not hubris enough


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad they took care of you. It's customer service like this that makes me not afraid to order from them even though I've heard of the packing issues.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Ill keep everyone updated as to how this pans out.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

JustinThyme said:


> Houston, We have a winner!
> 
> Only one hitch, you must post pics in the bomb section when received.


it's not a bomb when they know it's coming 

so... you sending him all those cigars with cracked heads, right? :lol:

J.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> it's not a bomb when they know it's coming
> 
> so... you sending him all those cigars with cracked heads, right? :lol:
> 
> J.


He may know its coming but all the preparation in the world isn't going to get him ready for this!

I have to sit on the damaged goods for 10 days to wait and see if UPS shows up wanting the packaging and damaged items. If they dont.......they are torpedos and may just get a deeper cut and get smoked anyhow.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> Thanks for the kind words Craig.
> 
> For an update just received a response that they are shipping out replacements and to expect them within a few business days. CS rep said the warehouse manager was given instructions to pull the order and pack it personally. I was also told they were filing a claim with the carrier (UPS) and to hold on to the box and its contents for 10 days. I replied to them letting them know that this would probably be fruitless if they came to collect the items as the box itself was completely intact and pointed out the problem with packing wooden boxes in with loose cigars, that they should be separated and within their own respective cocoons and that they may wish to visit the pick and pack line to prevent this from happening again.


This is the standard procedure for CigarBid. I got a damaged ashtray from their poor packing material usage (they just don't understand how to package stuff for transit). They insisted that UPS come inspect it - what for, I dunno. The box and contents were all 100% perfectly fine. I have never before had the inconvenience of dealing with UPS on a package whose internal product was damaged due to poor shipping, before that order with CBid. Never have since.

I hope it all turns out well for you. I find CigarBid's love affair with hassling UPS for their shipping package ineptitude to be highly discouraging. I as a rule do not get things from CBid that are not "alike." Like, one ashtray. Or a box of cigars or more. I never mix singles with 5-packs, or boxes with loose sticks. Everything's been okay for a while now for me.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

stonecutter2 said:


> This is the standard procedure for CigarBid. I got a damaged ashtray from their poor packing material usage (they just don't understand how to package stuff for transit). They insisted that UPS come inspect it - what for, I dunno. The box and contents were all 100% perfectly fine. I have never before had the inconvenience of dealing with UPS on a package whose internal product was damaged due to poor shipping, before that order with CBid. Never have since.
> 
> I hope it all turns out well for you. I find CigarBid's love affair with hassling UPS for their shipping package ineptitude to be highly discouraging. I as a rule do not get things from CBid that are not "alike." Like, one ashtray. Or a box of cigars or more. I never mix singles with 5-packs, or boxes with loose sticks. Everything's been okay for a while now for me.


I don't understand why these companies don't ship USPS priority mail...they are quicker and cheaper in my opinion. I strictly use USPS priority with my auction business and have never had a problem. Not to mention they supply free boxes....


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

They dont use USPS due to cost. There are no deals with USPS, it is what it is. With UPS they get a volume discount. They also are a bit high on the shipping charges as there is no way it cost $21 to ship this order from 1.5 hours away. Their actual cost is probably more like $5. That is one plus for the site that no one seems to do business with here but me. Thompsons auction site is a flat $5.95 no matter what it is or the quantity. The downside to that though is if you only buy a single stick or a single 5er that low bid you won with can get extorted once you add shipping. No worse than Cbid though. They start off at $5.95 then add for every item.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your troubles.
Granted most of my orders are normally 2-3 5ers, but Ive never had a problem with packaging and shipping.
Hope they take care of you.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Dave they have already said they are shipping replacements and filed a UPS claim although UPS was not at fault in this case. Im afraid due to the packing even semi careful casual handling of the box would have caused damage. Hell some of it probably happened just from me picking up the box off of my front step right after the UPS delivery guy set it down. I felt the weight shift and damn near dropped the box because of it. He is a pretty decent dude, no complaints there. He even packed my Newair in the house and set it down when it arrived, not that I needed him to or asked him to, he offered and was being nice so I let him. There are a few nice delivery guys out there and he is one of them. He even spent a good bit digging in his truck one day so I could have both the express delivery and the normal one at the same time. Its just the way they loaded his truck with all the express easy to get to and everything else buried.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm scared! ......and excited:roll:


JustinThyme said:


> OK, your trophy is picked and packed.
> 
> FAIR WARNING
> 
> ...


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Replacements due in tomorrow!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

In all honesty Rob, I was about to pull the trigger on a La Gloria Cubana humidor with 48 sticks included, but after your experience I'm overly nervous about the idea of cbid packing my $225 humi. I'm still looking around for one more desktop, but I'm not willing to take my chances with these guys even if they rectify busted orders in a prompt fashion.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Tobias in all fairness they made more of an attempt than others with the packing. What was done was a stupid mistake of mixing loose sticks in ziplocs with larger box items. 
But now that you mention it thats probably exactly what you would get isnt it? Box and sticks, unless the sticks are in the box.

Im relieved that the customer service is good but I dont like having to repeat things or spend more time waiting either. Hopefully my black cloud is about to lift! Ive had more than my fair share of dealing with returns. late shipments, rerouted shipments, damaged goods for some time to come! Whats really strange is I was actually expecting minimal chances of damage from them just for the reason that its a short hop from there to here. The package was in transit for less than 24 hours. Not like it got stacked on a pallet in an over the road truck.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Hopefully my black cloud is about to lift! Ive had more than my fair share of dealing with returns. late shipments, rerouted shipments, damaged goods for some time to come!


If you just shopped at your local B&M like a conscientious supporter of local business then you wouldn't be having these problems :biggrin: 
(you know how much internet shopping I do by the way)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> In all honesty Rob, I was about to pull the trigger on a La Gloria Cubana humidor with 48 sticks included, but after your experience I'm overly nervous about the idea of cbid packing my $225 humi. I'm still looking around for one more desktop, but I'm not willing to take my chances with these guys even if they rectify busted orders in a prompt fashion.


Meh. HTFU Tobias! LOL. On a gentler note, we are enjoying a hobby that is based around lighting up vegetal matter. Like the average bonfire there is always a "risk" involved every time we do it or buy online but hey just like a kid with matches we keep getting it right & only occasionally piss the neighbours off.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> Meh. HTFU Tobias! LOL. On a gentler note, we are enjoying a hobby that is based around lighting up vegetal matter. Like the average bonfire there is always a "risk" involved every time we do it or buy online but hey just like a kid with matches we keep getting it right & only occasionally piss the neighbours off.


I piss my neighbors off every chance I get!
Well only one in particular. Was a great neighborhood and we all got along....until they moved in. 
First thing they did was decimate the landscaping and one of the trees he cut down with a circular saw took out my fence, destroyed a cherry tree and a Norway spruce that I had just planted the year before. He said he would take care of it which equated to removing the tree from my yard. I asked him what about my fence and trees? He said YOUR homeowners insurance covers that. At that point I decided it wasn't worth causing more problems and just took care of it myself. They are Hindu so every chance I get I fire up the grill with some nice slabs of pork, especially when the wind is blowing in their direction. Karma bit them in the a$$ though because wouldn't you know it we had a freak October snow storm that left wet snow in all the trees while they still had leaves on them. I was out with a 30 ft pole smacking tree branches at 2AM just keep them from snapping off.....all but one that was leaning over the fence toward their yard. He just had a new fence put up and the tree snapped at the lower end of the trunk and took out his new fence and most of everything on his patio. He was at my door first thing wanting me to remove the tree, pay to fix his fence, replace his patio furniture etc. I told him his homeowners insurance covers that. Which in this case was true. His act was negligence when he destroyed my stuff, my tree was an act of nature and he didn't like it when I told him that as soon as the tree crossed the property line it was HIS tree! I've since planted an entire row of purple leaf plum and spruce trees between my home and theirs so I don't have to look into the junkyard they have going on in the back.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

JustinThyme said:


> I piss my neighbors off every chance I get!
> Well only one in particular. Was a great neighborhood and we all got along....until they moved in.
> First thing they did was decimate the landscaping and one of the trees he cut down with a circular saw took out my fence, destroyed a cherry tree and a Norway spruce that I had just planted the year before. He said he would take care of it which equated to removing the tree from my yard. I asked him what about my fence and trees? He said YOUR homeowners insurance covers that. At that point I decided it wasn't worth causing more problems and just took care of it myself. They are Hindu so every chance I get I fire up the grill with some nice slabs of pork, especially when the wind is blowing in their direction. Karma bit them in the a$$ though because wouldn't you know it we had a freak October snow storm that left wet snow in all the trees while they still had leaves on them. I was out with a 30 ft pole smacking tree branches at 2AM just keep them from snapping off.....all but one that was leaning over the fence toward their yard. He just had a new fence put up and the tree snapped at the lower end of the trunk and took out his new fence and most of everything on his patio. He was at my door first thing wanting me to remove the tree, pay to fix his fence, replace his patio furniture etc. I told him his homeowners insurance covers that. Which in this case was true. His act was negligence when he destroyed my stuff, my tree was an act of nature and he didn't like it when I told him that as soon as the tree crossed the property line it was HIS tree! I've since planted an entire row of purple leaf plum and spruce trees between my home and theirs so I don't have to look into the junkyard they have going on in the back.


:r Sounds like something I would do & I cannot even be bothered typing out the episode I had here last night. Lets just say it involved some drunk dude bashing on my door at 11PM, me asking him to remove his person from my property, him refusing & then running down the street (well, staggering really) after being presented with a bow loaded with a broadhead by your's truly. LOL.

My apologies for getting WAY off topic. :madgrin:


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> I piss my neighbors off every chance I get!
> Well only one in particular. Was a great neighborhood and we all got along....until they moved in.
> First thing they did was decimate the landscaping and one of the trees he cut down with a circular saw took out my fence, destroyed a cherry tree and a Norway spruce that I had just planted the year before. He said he would take care of it which equated to removing the tree from my yard. I asked him what about my fence and trees? He said YOUR homeowners insurance covers that. At that point I decided it wasn't worth causing more problems and just took care of it myself. They are Hindu so every chance I get I fire up the grill with some nice slabs of pork, especially when the wind is blowing in their direction. Karma bit them in the a$$ though because wouldn't you know it we had a freak October snow storm that left wet snow in all the trees while they still had leaves on them. I was out with a 30 ft pole smacking tree branches at 2AM just keep them from snapping off.....all but one that was leaning over the fence toward their yard. He just had a new fence put up and the tree snapped at the lower end of the trunk and took out his new fence and most of everything on his patio. He was at my door first thing wanting me to remove the tree, pay to fix his fence, replace his patio furniture etc. I told him his homeowners insurance covers that. Which in this case was true. His act was negligence when he destroyed my stuff, my tree was an act of nature and he didn't like it when I told him that as soon as the tree crossed the property line it was HIS tree! I've since planted an entire row of purple leaf plum and spruce trees between my home and theirs so I don't have to look into the junkyard they have going on in the back.


Awesome.. Sounds like just what I would do.. If he would have come over and offered to help.rebuild, hell we would have been cool.. I would have been out there with him, helping him to rebuild the fence and sharing a beer and what not... Effort and courtesy go a long way... BUT if you want to be a jerk.. well then karma will catch up with you... and I will gladly help it out... :biggrin:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Hubby said:


> Awesome.. Sounds like just what I would do.. If he would have come over and offered to help.rebuild, hell we would have been cool.. I would have been out there with him, helping him to rebuild the fence and sharing a beer and what not... Effort and courtesy go a long way... BUT if you want to be a jerk.. well then karma will catch up with you... and I will gladly help it out... :biggrin:


Im with you there. The rest of the neighbors are just like that. We are always helping each other out, particularly with tree damage here within the past few years. We have had so called 100 years storms for 4 straight years now. The worst hit I took was a march storm that was dubbed "Hurricane without a name". We had a tremendous amount of snow fall over the winter that never thawed, just kept piling up. So march rolls around and 3ft of snow thaws followed by 10 inches of rain and high winds that were category 1 hurricane strength. The ground was saturated and I lost several tree that just got blown over with the root balls just coming right up. We spent weeks getting it all cleaned up and helped each other out. I was really upset over the blue spruces. They were mature and 35 ft tall or so. The tree in the far right of the frame on photo #1 is the one that the crappy neighbor inherited! LOL

Hurricane Sandy didnt do much in the way of tree damage as they were all already gone! It did however decide that my roof shingles looked better strewn across the neighborhood than they did on my roof.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

We treat our dogs better than our neighbors.

Thus utopian socialism is a pipe dream.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

ummm....you destroyed my mailbox and the front half of my house! Best package ever


JustinThyme said:


> OK, your trophy is picked and packed.
> 
> FAIR WARNING
> 
> ...


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/9607948079
Wow, Rob! You sure know how to welcome a guy. Here's a link to the amazing bomb he sent me. Hopefully links like this are allowed as I can't seem to get pics to upload.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

When you get done fixing your mailbox make sure you take the time to enjoy them!


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

I will for sure. Btw, the packing was stellar!


JustinThyme said:


> When you get done fixing your mailbox make sure you take the time to enjoy them!


----------



## nelldog1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, nice package! So far I haven't had any issues with cbid but it's only been a couple packages so far.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

nelldog1 said:


> Wow, nice package! So far I haven't had any issues with cbid but it's only been a couple packages so far.


I haven't either until this one. It was a rather large order and the mistake was putting loose packed 5ers in with full boxes.

I did get the replacement and Im here to tell you that package was pretty much explosion proof! Sitcks in ziploc that were placed in single bubble wrap pouches that were than wrapped in bubble wrap then put in a box with the large cushions all around. Had they packed like that in the first place it wouldnt have been an issue. I guess UPS is now looking for the box and the damaged goods due to a claim being filed on the shipment. Came home to a door tag from UPS today with the pickup box checked. It was totally not their fault, it was the packing line.


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, now THAT's the way to get bombed!


----------



## BlastFusion1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Excellent customer service STARTS with getting the order and packaging right the 1st time, not after you've received it and noticed multiple mistakes on multiple orders in a row.



scurl79 said:


> I think we had the same person pack our boxes. My last two shipments I have received cigars that have been crushed (due to packaging), cigars missing, and wrong sizes. I called them and they shipped replacements the same day. They have excellent customer service!


----------



## scurl79 (Jul 21, 2013)

BlastFusion1 said:


> Excellent customer service STARTS with getting the order and packaging right the 1st time, not after you've received it and noticed multiple mistakes on multiple orders in a row.


In a perfect world..yes it starts by getting it right the first time, but shit happens and I understand that. From my experience they made a couple of mistakes and corrected them immediately without hassle. I have since received my packages, and the cigars were the right size and undamaged.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

scurl79 said:


> In a perfect world..yes it starts by getting it right the first time, but shit happens and I understand that. From my experience they made a couple of mistakes and corrected them immediately without hassle. I have since received my packages, and the cigars were the right size and undamaged.


My experience has been the same. I find they have excellent service.

Sometimes part of the blame should be placed on UPS for rough handling.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> My experience has been the same. I find they have excellent service.
> 
> Sometimes part of the blame should be placed on UPS for rough handling.


Having spent many years inside various UPS facilities, you're absolutely right about the rough handling! But 99 times out of 100, if the package is packed properly, it may be a little "bruised" on the outside but in tact and the merchandise inside goes unscathed.
In my limited experience with Cbid, their packaging has run the full spectrum of being loosely packed and the box got crushed (luckily not the sticks!), to being tightly packed and the box in perfect condition.
My most recent purchase being the one tightly packed, a result of Rob's complaint, maybe they are getting their employees in line and trained after the "turnover". But I think it's all about how it's packed.


----------



## BlastFusion1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Speaking as a shipper of cigars, I'd be lying if I said that although sometimes (< 1% of the time) the fault lies with the carrier, be it UPS or USPS, it's NOT usually the carrier. I can't speak to FedEx as we RARELY use them. It is almost always an issue with the way the cigars were packaged in the warehouse or were handled/shipped prior to their arrival to us. 

I can almost always tell you based upon how a picture of items damaged in transit from us looks be they single cigars or a damaged box exactly where in our process the error was made. As we're still small enough of a company, I can also likely tell you who, on any given day was responsible for that mistake and that we're going to coach them to fix it. 

We've ordered cigars from other companies before just to see how their stuff is packaged and again I was besides myself. As a smoker I wouldn't ever stand for the way some of these items were shipped to us and I won't ever order from those companies, even if I were to not be a CP employee in the future. 

It's 99.5% of the time, the warehouse employees' fault if your cigars are damaged in shipping.


----------

